# [Wet Thumb Forum]-nitrofurazone as a snail killer



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

ive heard that this stuf would kill snails without harming my fish. did u hear about this stuff? will it work?


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

ive heard that this stuf would kill snails without harming my fish. did u hear about this stuff? will it work?


----------

